# D3 Does BBSP



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Got out with the new camera today and this is what I came home with.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

The beaver or nutria in the water is real nice. I would have cropped that one a little more to show the face and reflection a little larger. Very nice capture.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I hope you don't mind me attaching myself to your thread. If I were you, I would be extremely happy with your new tools. These images are really wonderful. The otter turned out great. You should be very proud of that one. I think you made a very wise investment. It was fun out there today even though my pickings were slim. I was able to try out my new lenses and I do believe I too will be happy with my investment as well. I really like the bokeh with the 70-200.


----------



## jrw (May 22, 2004)

*Both are Beautiful Photos*

Thankyou both for enjoyable photos


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Wow, more nice shots. I'm just gonna have to make it out there one of these times. It looks magical. I've been there before years ago to see the gators but these shots tell me I have truly missed the essence of the park.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Very nice shots James! I guess I just need to get out there early one of these days and do some of those sunrise pics. I've pretty much got a one-track mind when I'm lugging the big lens around and don't think to do much wide angle stuff.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

BTW - the blended images (first pic) were shot hand-held at ISO 1600.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Beautiful. Do you think you could give a brief discription of how you blended the images?


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Great shots guys.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Gator_Nutz said:


> Beautiful. Do you think you could give a brief discription of how you blended the images?


This was the quick, easy, get it online version - I just layered the two photos and blended with layer masking. Totally the incorrect way to do it. I used the sky from one and the ground from the other.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

nice to know that D3 works Brett, looks like it works _really_ well.  #4 and #5 are my absolute favourites 

now, why can't i find a pool of water that reflects trees like those James? that first image is perfect. #1 and #3 are my favourites of yours. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

Encounters with otters in the wild are rare where I come from, but that does look like an otter. I can count the number of times I have seen one up that close on one finger. That was a unique opportunity and a well executed photograph.

I also really like the three birds on a limb. I wonder what the other two call the one out on the end with one foot and no head......"Lucky"?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I honestly didn't know we had otters here. That's my favorite pic btw. I too was playing with my Nikon today. I tried out my tripod for the first time ever today. I know now what my problem has been all along. I can't wait for daylight once again.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I may give that a try - I didn't crop any of these. They just got the normal, minor color adjustments, sharpening and resizing except for the first one, which is two images blended together.



TooShallow said:


> The beaver or nutria in the water is real nice. I would have cropped that one a little more to show the face and reflection a little larger. Very nice capture.


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

Man, both of you guys got some really nice shots. Love the otter shot also.

SH


----------

